# 10 dpo and feeling extreme back pain and left sided cramps.



## Mother of one

10dpo and I'm having really bad back pains and cramps only on the left side, I don't have any other symptoms as of yet but I remember I had these same cramps when I was pregnant with my other one. I don't want to get too excited and it turns out to be my period on its way but I don't usually get these cramps before my period and if I do which is not always its not as bad as this. Are back pains and cramps early signs of pregnancy?


----------



## Mother of one

Also ive been having these cramps for 4 days now! Has anyone experienced or experiencing this?


----------



## george83

I didn't have them for that long but with my last pregnancy at about 12dpo I had really bad back ache, I convinced myself it was implantation and 4 days later got my bfp - fingers crossed!! Sounds very promising x x


----------



## Mother of one

george83 said:


> I didn't have them for that long but with my last pregnancy at about 12dpo I had really bad back ache, I convinced myself it was implantation and 4 days later got my bfp - fingers crossed!! Sounds very promising x x


Hi, thank you for your reply! I'm thinking its very promising too because usually before my af I hardly get cramps and when I do they're not this bad. Anyways I'm trying to hold off till I miss my period to test!


----------



## Jones36

yES THESE ARE SOME SIGNS..I HAD THEM. How long till your cycle?



Mother of one said:


> 10dpo and I'm having really bad back pains and cramps only on the left side, I don't have any other symptoms as of yet but I remember I had these same cramps when I was pregnant with my other one. I don't want to get too excited and it turns out to be my period on its way but I don't usually get these cramps before my period and if I do which is not always its not as bad as this. Are back pains and cramps early signs of pregnancy?


----------



## Mother of one

Jones36 said:


> yES THESE ARE SOME SIGNS..I HAD THEM. How long till your cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of one said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo and I'm having really bad back pains and cramps only on the left side, I don't have any other symptoms as of yet but I remember I had these same cramps when I was pregnant with my other one. I don't want to get too excited and it turns out to be my period on its way but I don't usually get these cramps before my period and if I do which is not always its not as bad as this. Are back pains and cramps early signs of pregnancy?Click to expand...

My period is due excatly 1 week from today.


----------



## kerri28

Mother of one said:


> Also ive been having these cramps for 4 days now! Has anyone experienced or experiencing this?

I too have had cramping on left side, where as i never cramp before af plus all my cramping is on right side during af. If i remember correctly all my prev pregs the placenta attached to the left. I have a lot of scarring from a placenta abruption so my left is very sensative. I mc 2 years ago but no telling if the scarring had impact on it.


----------



## ..marie..

I'm 10dpo 2day and getting terrible bloating and cramping


----------



## smalz

I'm 9dpo and have the same thing, left sided cramps and low back pain. I hope this is a good sign for us. When are you testing?


----------



## Mother of one

smalz said:


> I'm 9dpo and have the same thing, left sided cramps and low back pain. I hope this is a good sign for us. When are you testing?

 I'm going to try to wait and see if I miss my period and then test on the day, of course that's only if I can wait till then if not i might test a few before my period is due. When are you thinking to test and are you experiencing anything else other than lower back pain and cramps?


----------



## smalz

Nothing else really. I had a left sided sharp pain when I got up too fast earlier today. I think I will test on Friday or Saturday. My AF is supposed to be here on Sunday.


----------



## ..marie..

I think I'm going to test wed 12dpo


----------



## Mother of one

I'm trying really hard not to test early, can't handle the disappointment of getting bfn so I might just hold on till I miss my period (fingers crossed I do) but I have a feeling i'll probably test few days before period is due!


----------



## ..marie..

I don't now when mine is due cause my last 2cycles have been long after having a mc in dec


----------



## Mother of one

..marie.. said:


> I don't now when mine is due cause my last 2cycles have been long after having a mc in dec

Sorry to hear that, I hope you get your bfp! Good luck!


----------



## Mother of one

Just a quick update: nothing major to report today, still having cramps and lower back pain and slightly have a weird taste in my mouth but not sure whether that's there or I'm convincing myself it is! af is due on Friday so I'm really trying to hold of from testing early but I keep wanting to test tomorrow!!!


----------



## ..marie..

Well I'm 11dpo and iv not got a single symtom not even a hint of cramps just feeling in a really good mood for some reason


----------



## Mother of one

No symptoms doesn't always mean bad news, some women feel nothing so keep faith you're not out till your period arrives!


----------



## ..marie..

That's true and my temp hasn't dropped below my coverline so that's always a good thing


----------



## Flutterbyex

Hi ladies...
This is my first month after coming off bc pill.. I had my withdrawl bleed from the 4-11th of march and we have been bding as much as possible... I dont want to get my hopes up as I know it can take a while for your body to regulate itself but Im having like really bad cramps, horrible backache, im feeling really 'wet' down there (sorry TMI!) my boobs are not sore really they are just achy with the odd sharp pain... I know that all this could just mean af is on her way but im hoping and praying that we managed to catch! I guess its just a waiting game as I have no idea when im due on! xx


----------



## ..marie..

Do you now what day u ovulated on I don't now when my af is due so I'm just counting dpo I'm 11dpo so will test in 3days


----------



## Flutterbyex

No iv decided not to temp or chart or use opks just yet for the first few months and see what happens! Iv heard loads of horror stories that it can takes months after coming of bc for you to even ovulate! X


----------



## Mother of one

So this evening the temptation to test got over me and I tested and got a BFN! Serves me right, I should've just waited till Friday lol anyways stil feeling hopeful and just waiting to see if af arrives on Friday if not will be testing this weekend!


----------



## ..marie..

I think I may do one in the morn if my temp doesn't drop its starnge that its stayed the same for 3 days


----------



## Mother of one

Hope you get that bfp, sending positive vibes your way! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ..marie..

Iv done 2 one strip and one digital got my bfp


----------



## george83

..marie.. said:


> Iv done 2 one strip and one digital got my bfp

Seriously?! Congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you x x


----------



## ..marie..

I was so shocked only symtom iv got is a horrible test in my mouth hope u all get ur bfp soon


----------



## Mother of one

..marie.. said:


> Iv done 2 one strip and one digital got my bfp

Omg!! Congrats!!!


----------



## smalz

..marie.. said:


> I was so shocked only symtom iv got is a horrible test in my mouth hope u all get ur bfp soon

I had a horrible taste in my mouth all day yesterday, but BFN :(. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## 37Hopeful

smalz said:


> Nothing else really. I had a left sided sharp pain when I got up too fast earlier today. I think I will test on Friday or Saturday. My AF is supposed to be here on Sunday.

Hi! I am testing on friday or saturday as well & I would love to get an update from you!


----------



## 37Hopeful

..marie.. said:


> I don't now when mine is due cause my last 2cycles have been long after having a mc in dec

Terribly sorry for your loss....terrible thing to go through. I think I have seen your name before?


----------



## ..marie..

Yes hopfull I'm sure iv seen urs before.any news on anyone else getting there bfp I still don't believe I am I don't now if this is norm to feel lol


----------



## Mother of one

Hi Marie, no bfp here but I still didn't test yet since I got that bfn on 11dpo. I'm due for ad today so gonna wait to see if it arrives. ( fingers crossed) how are you though, you must be over the moon! Have you got any symptoms of early pregnancy yet or are you still feeling the same as you did before your bfp?


----------



## ..marie..

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you keep me updated.no not really have had a funnt taste in mouth feeling abit tired 2day but that could be cause I'm away for the weekend have been doing a lot a walking and swiming so that's prob it lol


----------



## Mother of one

My Af just came, right on time lol no baby this month but it'l happen when it meant to.. We'll keep trying :)


----------



## ..marie..

Oh sorry to hear that but like you said there's always next month


----------

